# Vote for Beyco Hero Dog Awards!



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok, I realize miltary working dogs are way down at the bottom of the list on the forum, but I hope some of y'all see this. Beyco is the only K9 Kentucky Patriot Guard Rider, and she is just awesome. She has 10 years of military service and in retirement stands the flag line with us for the fallen. She retired with Vietnam vet, Joe Sturm, and he's mighty proud of her. Please cast a vote at:

Hero Dog Awards :: Contestants


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Voted for the beautiful girl, good luck.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Why did I know I could count on someone from The Mountain State?


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beyco is a beauty. Glad she's home enjoying her retirement. cast my vote for her.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

They may be at the bottom on the forum, but they are
at the tops in my heart!

Thanks for letting us know about Beyco!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I peeked around, and then voted for her. What a beauty.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the support! Yes, if you peek around on the site, you realize they're all heroes. But this one is really special to me, and I'd love to see her win!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

*Voted!*

I went and voted for her too!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Voted again. Go Beyco girl!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She proudly got my vote

Good girl Beyco!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

She has my vote


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for the votes! Keep voting daily!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi voted again.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Voted ..again


----------

